# How to supply calcium ?



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi !

Is there a more or less accepted way to supply calcium ? If not - how do you do it ? What do you use for measuring ?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Unless you use RO or DI water, the need to supplement calcium is rare. There are a few areas in the country with very soft water, but not too many. If you're actually concerned about it, CaCl2, CaSO4, CaCO3, and Ca(NO3)2 are all used by different people. Perhaps CaSO4 is most common. Use the fertilator to figure out how much to add.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks guaiac_boy !

How much Ca do you target for in your water ?

The reason I think I have Ca deficiency is because I am getting alot of curled up leaves with high NO3 dosing. If I drop it the problem goes away. It was suggested on this and other forums this may be Ca deficiency. By the way my local water has 15.7-18.2 mg/l of calcium. This must be too little.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm very doubtful that adding more Ca will solve the problem. Just dose less NO3. The problem is not that you have too little Ca. The problem is that too much NO3 apparently makes it harder for the plant to use Ca, causing an _apparent_ defeciency. This is certainly not proven, but is suspected by several people.

You might get a better response from increasing your micros.

BTW, I don't "target" anything - I only use Ca & Mg because I use reconstituted RO water and I shoot for a GH of 4 or 5.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

guaiac_boy, thanks again for reply ! would you increase the micros past ei recommended dosing ? it seems quite a bit as is, do you have experience with it ? [too many questions ?  ]


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

What exactly is your current routine?


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Under the following dosing the leaves are not curled up, but I'd like to add N to improve growth further.

In short I add everything except for NO3 as per EI recommendation as described here and I add 1/3 of recommended NO3.

The long version: I use the following solutions: (1) mix 3 tsp of KNO3 in 250 ml of distilled water, dose 1.3 ml daily, this adds 1.4 ppm N (2) mix 3/4 tsp of KH2PO4 in 250 ml of distilled water, dose 4 ml, this adds 1.1 ppm P, (3) mix 3/4 tsp of K2S04 in 250 ml of distilled water, dose 4 ml, this adds 0.85 ppm K, (4) mix 3/4 tsp of Plantex CSM+B in 250 ml of distilled water, dose 4 ml, not sure how much this adds

Do 50% water change weekly.

It results in (very approximately) 10 ppm NO3, 5+ ppm P. I can't lower P, because then GSA shows up.

If I increase N dosing to more then 2 ppm daily I start seeing Ca deficiency symptoms.

Would you increase trace dosing with this routine ?

By the way, I really appreciate your advice. Thank you !


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I really doubt adding more N would improve growth to any noticable degree. If you are looking for better or more rapid growth put your money on higher CO2 and better lighting.

For comparison, I add 2 ppm NO3 and 0.6 ppm PO4 to my high-light tank three times per week. I also add 1/3 ml/gallon Tropica Master Grow (or whatever they call it now), and 1/6 ml/gallon Floruish Iron three times per week.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Why do you guys make it so complicated when its really not that diffuicult esp
using the EI method... You should never have deffiencys using this method as to your
are overloaded with nutrients.... I think your problem was you were adding to much NO3...
Do you have a pic of your plant ?


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

I am overloaded with nutrients that I dose and the ones I am not dosing still may be deficient, right ?  I don't add any Ca.

In any case, the plants are fine now, I know if I bump up NO3 to EI recommended levels then I'll get curly leaves. I was just wandering why that is and wanted to try adding calcium if it'll help. It's not really a big problem, just trying to get plants growing as fast as I can


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I suspect you are short of CO2, not overdosing nitrate. If you are short on either nitrate or carbon the plants can't grow as fast as the light intensity is driving them to, so abnormal growth could be a result. I didn't see where you said how you provide CO2 for the plants.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

hoppycalif,

Yea, that's the catch. I have DYI CO2 although my drop checker is reporting steady 30 ppm or so using 4 kh solution. I guess I'll settle for the growth I have now.


----------



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

The problem is not CO2 in my opinion. Having 10 ppm NO3 in the tank (measured in laboratory) and high CO2 (above 50 ppm) didn't help at all. Also raising Ca from 25 to 50 ppm didn't work either. Only after decreasing NO3 doses plants returned to normal. Too low CO2 is not the case when curly leaves appear. It seems it's a myth.


----------



## TortoiseBoy (Dec 30, 2004)

@Mr. Fish
I am really happy that EI has worked for you. Bear in mind, however, that some of us have tried EI and had no luck with it whatsoever. Sometimes things appear complicated because they are. One size does not necessarily fit all. Enjoy,

TB


----------

